# Looking for experienced fisherman nearshore



## Rick1865 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a 2017 23 ft Sea Hunt in dry stack at Galveston Yacth Basin. I'm fairly new to the area and would like to find someone with experience and knowledge of the nearshore structure that wanted to go after Snapper/Kings. I'm retired so my schedule is flexible.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm also retired . First off it would be to your benefitt if you had your boat at freeport instead of galveston. Galveston you go to heald bank 25 miles out and you are in 50 foot of water. You go 25 miles out of freeport and you are in 110 foot of water. Deeper water means more and better fish. I use to charter for 8 years part time out of freeport. Have lots of GPS numbers out of freeport.


----------



## Fishing time (May 15, 2012)

I have a lot of nearshore experience and completely agree with Reel Thing about leaving from Freeport. I always trailer past Galveston and launch from Surfside for this type of fishing. Will be happy to share info with you. PM me if interested.


----------



## Rick1865 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. I'd like to learn both the Freeport and Galveston areas.


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello my son & nephew fish Galveston fairly alot they can take you to their fishing spots. Nephew has plenty of experience offshore & inshore they can help you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Nearshore Galveston to ne means tarpon and sharks, not snapper.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hb1108 (Sep 7, 2016)

I can put you on fish from any put out point. Fishing near the boat cut on the jetty is great there are also a couple of oil rigs near Crystal Beach that you can reach within 2 to 7 miles after 7 miles you start getting blue waters and the fishing is great!


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

*Freeport VS Galveston.*

i agree with these guys.....freeport is the way to go...they have 3 places that have stacks and they re much cheaper than GYB you can also get a covered lift at kirby marina for maybe half what they charge at the stackers. As to the fishing, snapper are not near shore...the mangoves have migrated so you might catch some of those. red snapper are gonna be 25 plus... especially out of galveston.


----------



## hb1108 (Sep 7, 2016)

Best bet is port Aransas. But if you want to hit the water I’m on bolivar peninsula from the 26th to the 29th.


----------

